# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Right DLPFC exercises

## RedNaxela

The dorsolateral prefrontal cortex (DLPFC) is the brain's executive area. A number of studies seem to show that the right DLPFC seems to be active during lucid dreams, but not during non-lucid dreams. As the right DLPFC is also where the visuospatial sketchpad function primarily resides, I am very curious to know if anyone is aware of any studies exploring working memory tests as a pre-sleep lucid dreaming booster.

I will likely try this out over the next two weeks as a personal experiment, using image generation instructions to map numbers or letters on a grid, possibly also with rotation, for ten minutes before bed and see if that correlates with any changes. Alternately/additionally, I might also use this as a WBTB challenge.

Does this sound like any experiments you know of?

----------


## dutchraptor

Never heard of anything like it, but it sounds interesting. If you find any information yourself keep us informed  :smiley:

----------


## sleepingSYNAPSE

Sounds like a great next direction! I too would be very interested in hearing about your results, whether positive or negative.
Good luck and stick with it.

----------


## RedNaxela

Two nights in and I have nothing special to report yet. I have been visualizing a 4x4 grid, incrementally adding six letters adjacent to adjacent squares. I have also visualized rotating the grid, as well, as this is another executive function of the DLPFC.

I will be working on making this a WBTB technique, as well. I am very bad about my WBTBs, but perhaps this will inspire me to try harder.

If I do not see any strong correlation, I will give this 20 days total. I'm considering what other experiments I might try afterwards and am considering looking into the science behind SSILD, as selective somatic attention is also related to 40hz gamma frequencies associated with both consciousness and dream lucidity and I'm curious to know if SSILD would encourage the same.

----------

